
Coronavirus: India's race to build a low-cost ventilator - ph2082
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52106565
======
bjacksonwomp
This is pretty cool but isn't the jump from artificial lung to the real thing
pretty big?

~~~
ph2082
They have to go through testing and certification, only then it can be used.
But keeping finger crossed. A low cost ventilator can be godsend in other
third world countries.

